

See how you stack up against the best. Top 10 get expert advice and more. - devdraft
http://devdraft.com/selfassess?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=selfassess

======
devdraft
Check this out, we are trying to see if this brings enough benefit to the
community.

